# can rats get sick from duct tape?



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

I made her a adorble hello kitty print duct tape box, but I want to make sure the smell of the tape and the glue in the tape wont hurt her. Anyone else use duct tape in places in their cage?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Duct tape isn't safe for them to be breathing, IMO. The chemical smell from it is not something I would ever let near an animal and there are all kinds of accidents that could happen. :/


----------

